# Homemade Signs for Advertising



## JoS (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi all,

I wanted to home-make some Signs with my business name etc. for advertising my business on my bicycles which I plan to park at strategic locations in my local area. I have acquired some waterproof cardboard to use as the base of the signs but I don't just want to write or paint on them directly without a template as I want them to look consistent and professional.

The letter templates in the shops are very limited in terms of font and size so I would like to either purchase a customised template or make one that I could use to attach to the signs and then paint in the template holes. Can anyone advise on the best way to obtain/produce such a template (e.g. if homemade what tools should I get)? Or alternatively if anyone has any other suggestions on how best to make the signs I would greatly appreciate your input.

I'm just starting up so I have a very low budget.

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Best Wishes


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

Hmmm I also want to pop some signs up in strategic locations but have wondered about the highways agency and what you actually need consent for. Would you need consent for your idea?

I too wouldn't want to spend much on this cos there are so many ways to advertise for free.

I studied Art at Alevel and feel confident enough that I can paint my logo onto plywood well enough and cheap enough. Why don't you put a poster up in a local college canteen/common room offering a small payment for any art student who wants to do make a decent go of it? Alternatively, get a banner/sign done at Vistaprint - they're pretty competitively priced. When you have more budget, you can pay for a stencil to be designed for you. Or look on ebay.


----------

